# Local/Temperate Springtail Culturing



## clifford (Oct 17, 2008)

Is anyone culturing their own local springtails? From my forum searches it seems there are a number of people at least collecting their local springs (ala, feild sweeping) for one-off feeding, but I didn't turn up much in the way of who might be trying out new varieties for sustainable cultures? (if this has been talked to death, forgive me, it's been some time since I've posted, and at least I tried to search first!)

Is this because the varieties already in the hobby do such a good job there's no reason to investigate new species? I have a "mixed culture" of temperates and tropicals purchased at a local herp event that I've now started another 20+ cultures with. They seem extreamly prolific, but on a whim I decided to start up a few dozen "Seattle Cultures" from my yard, and they also seem to be doing well. As far as I can tell I have somewhere around a dozen varieites of locals (mostly long/skinny, but at least two "globular" varieties). 

The thing that peaked my interest in the locals are three varieties (one black, one whitish, and one "gold striped") that are siginificantly larger than any I've seen offered for sale. The adults are about a quarter inch long (roughly 2-3 times the size of the hydei I culture), and very easy to spot in a 10 gallon tank. I like watching them run around the tanks, and man can they jump. 

If anyone cares I'll try for some photos, but my point-and-shoot is probably not going to pick up an amazing amount of detail. Is it crazy that I like seeing springs in my tanks as much as frogs?


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Clifford,

Charles Darwin would be all over you for your "mixed culture" - it is just a matter of time before one species out competes the other in their race to survive.

Kudos on your "Seattle Cultures". I'd love to find a large and very prolific springtail! Put me on your buyer wait list for the time when you do find one!

All the best,
Bob


----------



## clifford (Oct 17, 2008)

I could be wrong, but I think the intent of the mixed culture was something along the lines of "whichever one suits your conditions best will win". From what I've seen, most springs #tropical or temperate# tend to thrive in fairly similar conditions #sure, it could be argued tropicals like it warmer, but I still think they hit optimum production in fairly similar circumstances... These look pretty similar to me. All white, but the tropicals are smaller.

Attached are photos of the three types I mentioned earlier #whitish, gold-striped, and black#. The whitish ones are the smallest by far, and a decent number of the adults seem to turn a greenish hue. I tried to get an adult that looked green to me, but the photo doesn't look very green. 

Anyway...just springtails...but I really do get a kick out of the small critters #and have a two gallon scud culture right next to me on my desk-- like Sea Monkeys/brine shrimp, but fresh water, more prolific, and significantly faster-- fantastic killie treats as well#, kind of fun. I think of it as my "wife safe ant farm". #something that needs water to live isn't getting very far from the tank, right?#.

Think I'm going to watch Microcosmos to celebrate getting those photos. 
I know they suck, but pretty good for my shakey hands, bad camera, and ADHD bugs...


----------



## clifford (Oct 17, 2008)

In other news, DB changes my parentheses to hashes?


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Rusty shackleford has some of his own springs culturing as of August.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

White temperates and white tropicals are probably the same Folsomia candida (this springtail is very invasive and good at outcompeting other species in cultures) since it has a global distribution... 

Some comments 

Ed


----------

